# Input conf con xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 ed hal [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Oggi ho aggiornato xorg-server alla versione 1.5.3-r5.

Come consigliato su questa guida, ho cercato di configurare hal per i miei device di input, ma mentre la tastiera sembra andare (o almeno sono riuscito a configurare il layout it, come spiegato nella guida), il touchpad del portatile non ne vuole sapere.

Prima nel mio xorg.conf, le opzioni per il touchpad erano:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol"        "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device"          "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "LeftEdge"        "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"       "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"         "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"      "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"       "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"      "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"      "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"      "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

EndSection
```

ora, analogamente in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi le impostazioni sono diventate:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <device>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

         <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

         the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

         <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">false</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">false</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">100</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">220</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">5300</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">1700</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">4200</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">25</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">30</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.09</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.18</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.0015</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

      <!-- For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page -->

   </match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Ora col touchpad la freccia si muove lentissima, non funziona il tap e neanche gli scroll...che prima andavano...

Qualcuno ha idea del perchè non consideri le mie configurazioni?

----------

## mack1

Ho aggiornato anche io oggi, solo che ho lasciato le impostazioni statiche  :Very Happy:  .

Prova a dare un'occhiata qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498-highlight-xorg.html?sid=1b7242f4f3d430af4e9b1858c6b15c41

Ciao

----------

## canduc17

...mi sa che hai fatto bene, perchè io non riesco a farlo andare... :Sad: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

Scusate, ma sono l'unico che trova la guida del tutto incomprensibile? In pratica cosa bisogna fare dopo aver aggiornato?

----------

## canduc17

Quello che ho capito io è che, se vuoi, puoi configurare i tuoi device di input (mouse, tastiera, touchpad, tavoletta grafica...) con delle policy in hal, eliminandole dallo xorg.conf.

In questo modo la configurazione è più flessibile. In cosa consista questa flessibilità non ho capito manco io.

Io so solo che con la tastiera ce l'ho fatta...il mio touchpad invece non va come prima...

----------

## Peach

la cosa allucinante di tutto ciò è che se ti capita di passare un fdi sbagliato, col fatto che hal non lo ricarca dinamicamente, se lo riavvii e riavvii x può capitarti di non poter far altro che riavviare la macchina,  :Twisted Evil: 

anyway

pure io sono nella tua situazione, ora sto facendo delle ricerche nel forum internazionale per vedere se salta fuori qualcosa

----------

## lucapost

Decisamente brutta situazione, qui urge una buona guida alla nuova configurazione. Anche se scopiazzando dai file fdi l'intuizione aiuta...

IMHO, upgrade abbastanza doloroso!

----------

## Elbryan

Se posso consigliare una cosa, come ormai sono mesi che dico, potete aggiungere:

```

 Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

 EndSection

```

In questo modo evitate di passare per hal/evdev e di continuare con la vostra vecchia conf.. 

In teoria dovrebbe funzionare..

----------

## lucapost

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> In questo modo evitate di passare per hal/evdev e di continuare con la vostra vecchia conf.. 
> 
> 

 

Questo aggettivo mi fa ribrezzo, opzione scartata a prescindere! 

Intanto vabbe', la mia tastiera non ne vuole sapere di essere mappata in it. Ed il caro vecchio loadkeys it e' come se non ci fosse...

----------

## Elbryan

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   In questo modo evitate di passare per hal/evdev e di continuare con la vostra vecchia conf.. 
> 
>  
> 
> Questo aggettivo mi fa ribrezzo, opzione scartata a prescindere! 
> ...

 

Beh penso che per sistemare le cose tu abbia bisogno di una tastiera funzionante, o erro?  :Smile: 

Quindi quella cosa ti permette magari di utilizzare la cfg vecchia per poter sistemare le fdi policies e usare un browser, google e comprendere tutti gli improvement.

Direi che è una pezza più che una soluzione  :Smile: 

Comunque in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/ ci sono le policy già precostruite  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Beh penso che per sistemare le cose tu abbia bisogno di una tastiera funzionante, o erro? 
> 
> Quindi quella cosa ti permette magari di utilizzare la cfg vecchia per poter sistemare le fdi policies e usare un browser, google e comprendere tutti gli improvement.
> 
> Direi che è una pezza più che una soluzione 
> ...

 

La tastiera funziona correttamente fuori da X (v. /etc/conf.d/keymap). Ed anche links et simila (io utilizzo w3m   :Cool:  ).

----------

## Elbryan

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Beh penso che per sistemare le cose tu abbia bisogno di una tastiera funzionante, o erro? 
> 
> Quindi quella cosa ti permette magari di utilizzare la cfg vecchia per poter sistemare le fdi policies e usare un browser, google e comprendere tutti gli improvement.
> 
> Direi che è una pezza più che una soluzione 
> ...

 

beh dai.. allora puoi fare a meno di X

----------

## canduc17

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Intanto vabbe', la mia tastiera non ne vuole sapere di essere mappata in it. Ed il caro vecchio loadkeys it e' come se non ci fosse...

 Con la tastiera io invece ce l'ho fatta.Questa la parte relativa nello xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection
```

e questo il file di configurazione /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">it</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Ho poi visto che c'erano delle differenze a seconda dell'ordine di avvio dei servizi: adesso ho spostato hal nel runlevel di boot e xdm in quello di default...e la tastiera funge.

Se ti dà dei problemi acpid è per un conflitto con hal, qui la soluzione.

Il touchpad invece continua a non sentire ragioni!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

So anch'io che potrei non passare per hal, ma se è una soluzione considerata migliore e che guarda al futuro preferisco cominciare ad abituarmi fin da subito...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> So anch'io che potrei non passare per hal, ma se è una soluzione considerata migliore e che guarda al futuro preferisco cominciare ad abituarmi fin da subito...

 

Senza dubbio hai ragione, tuttavia leggere questi vostri travagli mi fa ampiamente passar la voglia di provare questo traumatico passaggio..

Buona fortuna   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho poi visto che c'erano delle differenze a seconda dell'ordine di avvio dei servizi: adesso ho spostato hal nel runlevel di boot e xdm in quello di default...e la tastiera funge.

 

e si, era proprio un problema di priorità degli initscript. ho spostato hald nel runlevel di boot ed è tutto ok.

comunque quà ci stà un bagghetto...

----------

## canduc17

Signori, fine dei triboli...almeno per il mio touchpad  :Smile: 

Dopo un triliardo di tentativi di configurazioni, seguendo anche questo post sul forum internazionale, sono arrivato ad ottenere il file fdi che fa per me:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">yes</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.BMaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.SpecialScrollAreaRight" type="string">true</merge> 

      <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.055</merge>

   </match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>
```

e questo il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen         0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    #InputDevice    "Mouse0"    "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1"    "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice     "stylus"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier   "Mouse0"

#   Driver       "synaptics"

#   Option       "Protocol"        "auto-dev"

#  Option       "Device"          "/dev/input/mouse1"

#  Option       "LeftEdge"        "1700"

#  Option       "RightEdge"       "5300"

#   Option       "TopEdge"         "1700"

#  Option       "BottomEdge"      "4200"

#  Option       "FingerLow"       "25"

#  Option       "FingerHigh"      "30"

#   Option       "MaxTapTime"      "180"

#  Option       "MaxTapMove"      "220"

#  Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

#  Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

#  Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

#  Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

#  Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

#  Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "evdev"

    Option     "Name"    "Logitech         (3) Button Mouse"

    Option     "evBits"  "+1-2"

    Option     "keyBits" "~272-287"

    Option     "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

    Option     "Pass"    "3"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Acer"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" #per compiz

    Option         "NvAGP" "1"

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option  "blank time"    "3"    # Oscura lo schermo dopo tre minuti (Finto)

  Option  "standby time"  "7"    # Spegne lo schermo dopo sette minuti (DPMS)

  Option  "suspend time"  "15"   # Sospensione completa dopo quindici minuti

  Option  "off time"      "20"   # Spegnere dopo venti minuti

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"       "stylus"

   Option      "USB"        "on"

   Option      "Mode"       "Absolute"

   Option      "KeepShape"  "on"

EndSection
```

In pratica ho proprio eliminato qualsiasi riferimento al touchpad nello xorg.conf.

Ora il touchpad va che è una meraviglia...adesso non mi tocca che configurare la tavoletta grafica  :Crying or Very sad:  ...ma ci pensiamo poi.

----------

## Elbryan

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *canduc17 wrote:*   
> 
> Ho poi visto che c'erano delle differenze a seconda dell'ordine di avvio dei servizi: adesso ho spostato hal nel runlevel di boot e xdm in quello di default...e la tastiera funge. 
> 
> e si, era proprio un problema di priorità degli initscript. ho spostato hald nel runlevel di boot ed è tutto ok.
> ...

 

xdm dovrebbe sempre stare in default..

Comunque sarebbe interessante mettere una flag per xdm ora per specificare se si usa hal così da metterlo come dipendenza in maniera tale che casomai gli altri demoni aspettino la sua completa esecuzione (parlo anche in vista di openrc con il parallel).

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao, io son già passato attraverso questo passaggio.... ma non sulla mia Gentoo stabile.

Avevo installato un'altra Gentoo su una partizione liberata in cui ho il nuovo sistema con hal.

L'avevo fatta per usare i driver ati radeon aperti, ma questo è un discorso.

Tutto ha funzionato con hal senza nulla in xorg.conf (esiste ed è vuoto per eliminare un warning inutile di X).

Alla fine l'unico vero problema era con synaptics ed il touchpad... risolto con un fdi tipo quello di canduc17.

Ora la gentoo con il nuovo sistema è backuppata altrove per dare spazio ad altre prove e ad altri SO.

Quando posso ci do un occhio.

----------

## canduc17

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> xdm dovrebbe sempre stare in default..

 In una guida per aumentare la velocità di boot, diceva di spostarlo nel runlevel boot, appunto.

E fino adesso non ho mai avuto problemi, tenendolo lì.

----------

## Peach

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Signori, fine dei triboli...almeno per il mio touchpad 
> 
> Dopo un triliardo di tentativi di configurazioni, seguendo anche questo post sul forum internazionale, sono arrivato ad ottenere il file fdi che fa per me:

 

confermo

sono riuscito finalmente pure io

il gran pacco è che il freeze di X o l'impossibilità di parsare i dispositivi di input implica l'impossibilità di riavviare lo stesso X server, da qui un bel quintale di imprecazioni per un passaggio che indolore non è... ma cmq concordo con canduc17: meglio prima che poi  :Smile: 

a buon rendere

grazie per la conf, mi hai aiutato un casino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canduc17

De nada!  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ed il caro vecchio loadkeys it e' come se non ci fosse...

 

infatti ora c'è:

```
/usr/bin/setxkbmap
```

----------

## viralex

mi ha dato gli stessi problemi anche a me il touchpad.

ma adesso con xorg 1.6.0 e tutte le dipendenze va quasi tutto bene.

trovate tutto nell'overlay x11

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 (~)1.4.2 (~)1.5.3-r4 1.5.3-r5 (~)1.6.0[1] [M](~)9999[1] [M]**9999[2] {3dfx .................

     Installed versions:  1.6.0[1](14:20:56 26/02/2009)(hal inp.....................   

[1] "x11" /usr/local/portage/layman/x11               

```

l'unica cosa è che nella tastiera non va più altgr per fare le [ ]  { } @ # €.

faccio così per sistemare la cosa : 

```
setxkbmap -option compose:rwin,lv3:lwin_switch,eurosign:e
```

funziona componendo il carattere speciale con il tasto win, che nel mio portatile è il tasto NULL perchè è stato raschiato accuratamente >D

----------

## dynamite

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   xdm dovrebbe sempre stare in default.. In una guida per aumentare la velocità di boot, diceva di spostarlo nel runlevel boot, appunto.
> 
> E fino adesso non ho mai avuto problemi, tenendolo lì.

 

Sono rimasto incuriosito, quindi ho provato a mettere hald dbus e xdm nel runlevel boot, i tempi di avvio sono quasi dimezzati, però, è come se i servizi successivi non venissero caricati. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, io posso fare il login tranquillamente in kdm, ma non vengono caricati tutti i servizi di rete (net.xxx, samba..) e local, cioè il processo di init si ferma. Chi lo ha provato può dirmi se funziona? 

p.s: forse avrei dovuto aprire un altro topic...chiedo scusa in tal caso ai moderatori per gli straordinari..

----------

